# The correct silver for preppers



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have most of what I need for preps and I'm looking at buying some silver for bartering when the dust settles.
Silver and gold have had value for thousands of years and will continue to do so for many more.
Yea. I know, I know you can't eat, shoot or stay warm with silver. But when the dust settles and true Americans
are running the show there will be some kind of currency. And don't think anyone is going to want to hear anything
about Paper money. I believe that silver and maybe even copper will be used for trading very quickly after SHTF.

OK,, yes at first food ammo and survival items will be used for trading but not really for currency.
I know a few preppers like me are stocking up on bartering items and we all agree that they will trade for silver.
Don't say it's not worth anything,,,,,You can bring it back to me and buy something with it. And I think you will see
trading posts set up that will take silver as payment for goods. 

What silver will be the best to have? 
I'm going to go with dimes, quarters and maybe 1/2 dollars.(no Kennedy's) Why? OK,,,,,,,

Remember the mentality of the sheep,,, U.S. coins are the most recognizable of all silver and they will catch
on soon that silver is still money. 

People will shy away from silver eagles and older dollar coins like the Morgan cause they heard of counterfeit coins.
And they will stay from Kennedy's because they will be told some are not 90% silver (only the 64s are 90% silver)
And most won't know enough about bars or rounds to know there value. And counterfeit are out there. 

And the silver eagle says one dollar right on it. (they will think that's one dollars worth of silver) 

Remember the mentality of the sheep.....I'm going with old silver U.S. coins mostly dimes mercury's if possible.
At first it will hard to make change not everyone will have silver to spend or use for change you might need to take
something in trade that you really don't want so a half dollar might be to much for small perches.
you may even see coins cut in half. 

Silver rounds, bars and silver eagles will be used but not a first. And for what a bar, round or silver eagle cost
you can get the equal in old silver for about the same price. 

Look at it this way,,, When the dollar isn't worth anything over seas that's when it will crash.
And silver (or gold) will still be good for over seas trading and that will make it's worth be known to everyone. 
So for me I have some rounds and bars but I'm looking for quarters and dimes. 

What's your thoughts? Remember silver will go way up the stock market crashes.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree. Currency will always have an intrinsic value as long as the issuing government exists.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Pre 64 US silver coins have been a prepper mainstay for as long as I can remember reading about "preppers." The dime and quarter are great for dealing for small items. The half dollar, dollar and silver rounds (1 oz) for more significant items, and gold is pretty much a "big ticket" item. Gold is more of a wealth preservation then a SHTF commodity.

What I wonder - out loud often - about is this simple scenario. We start with rapid inflation, move towards hyper inflation, but the collapse is days, weeks even months away (if at all). Will the preppers who accumulated silver hold it or take thier profit? I sold 20 oz of silver rounds ($5 canadian maple leafs) a few years ago when silver crossed $42 and something - I got $900 for the 20 coins, bought a 22LR Walther ppks that I could not otherwise afford and a case of 22LR ammo. I think a few other accessories too like a magazine for the 10/22. Can't recall but I remember thinking to myself that suff cost me $110 - which is what I paid for the silver in 1990-91.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Silver will be silver. When you take silver coins north or south across the boarder they are bought and sold be the equivalent for there bullion weight measured in troy ounce. You have posted this up multiple ways. The fact is it will not matter Dont fall into the bull shit collectable market. The more silver you have the better weather the shtf dollar fails or inflation occurs. Believe me the value can go down and you are gambling in commodities. Markets go up and down. Right now silver has been trending down. Proceed at your own risk.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I travel for business quite a bit and always carry a roll of pre-1965 quarters with me. About a year ago, I was stuck in Ottawa, ON for a week longer than expected due to weather. I was down to about $100 in cash on me at the time. So, instead of having to eat on the cheap at Mc Donald's every day (or try to find a restaurant there that takes American Express - the only credit card I have), I just cashed in some quarters and went about my business.

Everybody should keep some silver on hand.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

will Silvertips do?


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree that silver is necessary for a true prep. I am shy of gold as it will be hard to exchange an ounce or half once for food fuel or such. I have junk silver for recognition by the average person. I also store eagles and maple leafs in 1 oz, 1/2 oz 1/4 oz and 10th oz for easy of trade. There is also some 10 and 20 ounce bar for larger trade. That's my take on it, I will take silver in trade for barter or services.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Silver rounds and bars. I don't know what will happen with the coins but these are hard to beat.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It is always interesting when people assume what the sheep will think about this or that... 

I just had this discussion with a person I work with... 

My opinion....as long as YOU know what a coin is worth you can explain it to somebody else...If they do not want to accept a 1964 kennedy half offer them something else or walk away...

If the dollar crashes and we are back to barter and silver...it will not take the AVERAGE person long to grasp 90% silver versus 40% silver versus rounds and know that the $1 silver coin is one oz of silver.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> If the dollar crashes and we are back to barter and silver...it will not take the AVERAGE person long to grasp 90% silver versus 40% silver versus rounds and know that the $1 silver coin is one oz of silver.


Great point! The average sheep will become an expert in the value of silver within a few months of SHTF. And the ones that do not, so much the better for the rest of us.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> Great point! The average sheep will become an expert in the value of silver within a few months of SHTF. And the ones that do not, so much the better for the rest of us.


I actually prefer the combi bars, you can break them up individually for small purchases! 100g bars in 1g increments


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> I actually prefer the waffer bars, you can break them up individually for small purchases!


We have some bar silver (not wafers), but the problem that I see with it is in a SHTF situation there will be forgeries. That is not to say Eagles or Maple Leafs will be less susceptible. But I think the sheep, will be much more likely to accept something that was "certified" by a government at some time. Plus, you can always cut up a coin in pie slices and still have the gubmint markings.

Just my thought. But I do like the wafers for being able to easily split them up.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> We have some bar silver (not wafers), but the problem that I see with it is in a SHTF situation there will be forgeries. That is not to say Eagles or Maple Leafs will be less susceptible. But I think the sheep, will be much more likely to accept something that was "certified" by a government at some time. Plus, you can always cut up a coin in pie slices and still have the gubmint markings.
> 
> Just my thought. But I do like the wafers for being able to easily split them up.


Hrmm, never thought about forgeries! back to square one.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Hrmm, never thought about forgeries! back to square one.


We can wrap ourselves around the axil on this one. At least both of us has something.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

There are easy ways to test silver like with rare earth magnets.

Here is one I like, he shows 3 ways to test. The last one is in the final minute and it's quick.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The wafer bar is a fine gold play but the mark up on silver is really high. I assume it cost them plenty to make I'm not faulting them it's just not a good silver bet at today's price point. A roll of pre 64 dimes is far better.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ripon said:


> The wafer bar is a fine gold play but the mark up on silver is really high. I assume it cost them plenty to make I'm not faulting them it's just not a good silver bet at today's price point. A roll of pre 64 dimes is far better.


where do I find dimes and quarters of pre '69, our coins were still silver for a while as we had a bigger stock pile of silver!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Pre 64 not 69... eBay has them, APMEX has them, and I get mine currently using craigslist WTB ads offering 80-90% of spot does well. Pas that works in CA not NV.



jro1 said:


> where do I find dimes and quarters of pre '69, our coins were still silver for a while as we had a bigger stock pile of silver!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Pre 64 not 69... eBay has them, APMEX has them, and I get mine currently using craigslist WTB ads offering 80-90% of spot does well. Pas that works in CA not NV.


sorry the Canadian coins were silver till '69


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Inor said:


> Great point! The average sheep will become an expert in the value of silver within a few months of SHTF. And the ones that do not, so much the better for the rest of us.


I disagree, the average sheep will be checking their IPhone every 5 minutes to see if the have a connection, most of these people are more concerned about their last tattoo rather than what they are worth.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I disagree, the average sheep will be checking their IPhone every 5 minutes to see if the have a connection, most of these people are more concerned about their last tattoo rather than what they are worth.


:lol: The sad part is he's probably right. :lol:


----------

